# Vets/Dvets only!



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm curious as to what fellow Vets/Dvets scored. Post your score here. My score was 90. Hopefully some of the posted scores (mine excluded :wl: ) will show people our vet status is not always the sole reason we're at the top of the list.:finger2:


----------



## holltim4103 (Sep 1, 2005)

95 here, plus vet pref.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Out of curiosity, why don't you want to know what everyone scored? Everyone is posting their scores, why do you need to single out certain people?


----------



## HMH361 (Jul 1, 2005)

ProudAmerican said:


> I'm curious as to what fellow Vets/Dvets scored. Post your score here. My score was 90. Hopefully some of the posted scores (mine excluded :wl: ) will show people our vet status is not always the sole reason we're at the top of the list.:finger2:


92 Vet ....kind of suprised, thought I did better.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

kttref said:


> Out of curiosity, why don't you want to know what everyone scored? Everyone is posting their scores, why do you need to single out certain people?


I thought I made that very clear with my post. Perhaps you should read it again.:innocent:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

But the way you titled the post most people without Vet/DVet status will look, thus your main point of "Hopefully some of the posted scores (mine excluded :wl: ) will show people our vet status is not always the sole reason we're at the top of the list.:finger2:" is lost.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Im a Vet and I got an 89, I did better the last two tests but oh well.8-[


----------



## Skidaddy (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm a Vet. 85... 5 of my friends that are Vets got in the low 80's. 
Oh well....


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

I scored a 94. Vet status. We'll have to see what happens when the lists come out.


----------



## holltim4103 (Sep 1, 2005)

Geez, I just spoke to the guys who took the exam with me at the base... a couple of them failed it and the rest were in the mid to high 80s. I guess this really was a tough exam. ](*,)


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

kttref said:


> But the way you titled the post most people without Vet/DVet status will look, thus your main point of "Hopefully some of the posted scores (mine excluded :wl: ) will show people our vet status is not always the sole reason we're at the top of the list.:finger2:" is lost.


I don't care if nonvets take a look. I just want to know the scores of Vets/Dvets, it really isn't that complicated.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

kttref, i agree...why bother with a seperate thread...everyone with vet status has included it when they typed their scores in the other thread.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

My people tell me there were a lotta low scores......


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Southside said:


> kttref, i agree...why bother with a seperate thread...everyone with vet status has included it when they typed their scores in the other thread.


How do you know that? There's a couple that posted here that I didn't notice on the other thread. Listen, I really don't want this to turn into another pissing match. So I'll let the two of you, and whoever's offended by this thread have the last word.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

No one is closing it, yet. I just think you were opening a can of worms by starting this specific thread is all. I wanted to let you know that. On that note, "pissing match" over.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

oh boy i am ashamed to post it. & it is not showing me as a vet. bastards

OK got that vet status fixed. now i gotta get the DVET status, from the VA.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

82 here, I think or was it 88? Ahh foey.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

DVET here and I got an 85, that humvee crash resulting in a broken pelvis paid off afterall !!!!!!!!!

PAIN IS TEMPORARY-
PRIDE IS FOREVER
SEMPER FI!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

DVET1979 said:


> DVET here and I got an 85, that humvee crash resulting in a broken pelvis paid off afterall !!!!!!!!!
> 
> PAIN IS TEMPORARY-
> PRIDE IS FOREVER
> SEMPER FI!!!


DVET here with 94. Proud American seems to have asked for a response from a certain group of people. Where's the harm in that?


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

DVET here.. got an 89, though i did better, hopefully the Transit Police hire me.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i am personally disappointed in my 85, I scored a 98 on the last one. however, this test i was on percocets, 2 weeks out from back surgery & the last 20 questions i kinda breezed through cause i was so damn smoked from hours sittin in that chair w/ my back. i also didn't study or attempt to prepare. I just gotta figure out how i can get DVET b4 i am medically discharged & the list is finalized, That & if i actually qualify for residency in uxbridge.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Dude you are a DVET, you could have walked out after the first 70 questions and still be #1 in your town. Good Luck!!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Hey Yimmy how dare you post on here, you aint no VET/DVET.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

Vet with a 97 here.........


----------

